

Told Ya So: Microsoft Lumia, Windows Phone Are DEAD (also Snoopy) - kristiandupont
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2946053/windows-phone-os/microsoft-lumia-and-windows-phone-dead-itbwcw.html

======
Tomte
I really hope that's another misprediction.

I've just bought another Lumia and it's great. Just great.

I can't imagine going back to Android. Apple perhaps, but Microsoft (and
Nokia) did a lot of things just right.

------
__Joker
Whatever the cost MS can't let their phones die. Consumer market is a big bet
with MS phones. And if MS phone in off I don't know how they will be able to
reach non-enterprise market.

